# The truth, about pet food



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Channel 5 @ 9pm, next Thursday the 30th, documentary, must watch


----------



## TildaMetz (Nov 18, 2013)

Is it bad or good..?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

From what I have read it is bad, euthanized dogs and cats are minced up and put in some pet foods, disgusting, , not all, but I try to buy my pet foods from local manufacturers here in England
Worth a watch, if its truthful


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Omg its took me two weeks to decide what food to choose i may give it a miss!!!


----------



## Tanji (Jul 17, 2013)

The guy from Whichdogfood. Co.uk is I understand on it


----------



## truvas (Feb 19, 2014)

what i missed guys


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

jaycee05 said:


> From what I have read it is bad, euthanized dogs and cats are minced up and put in some pet foods, disgusting


Also simply a rumor, not substantiated from the official investigation into the practice by the Food and Drug Administration in the US. I'm not going to say I'm a fan of commercial food, I feed raw but I think it's better to avoid rumor when we can.


----------



## PhilC4 (Feb 26, 2014)

jaycee05 said:


> From what I have read it is bad, euthanized dogs and cats are minced up and put in some pet foods, disgusting, , not all, but I try to buy my pet foods from local manufacturers here in England
> Worth a watch, if its truthful


That is just diguisting and down right awful. I could not imagine serving my loved pets that.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I would imagine that would be rather dangerous, assuming these pets were euthanased with pentobarbitone. :skep:


----------

